# Acronyms for octogenarians



## Goodwin (Jun 19, 2007)

There are a lot of acronyms used in this forum. For the benefit of us octogenarians, could someone provide a list of the acronyms and their meanings?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/acronyms.htm


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Goodwin! I knew we had all ages on board here .. Welcome aboard!

The best source for acronyms is:

http://www.dbstalk.com/acronyms.htm

If the one you're looking for is not there, let us know.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Being a bit handicapped myself [yeah I know more than a bit] sometimes google can help too.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

When I first read the title, I thought this thread was regarding acronyms used to describe octogenarians. Like ROP (Really Old Person) or something like that. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Koz said:


> When I first read the title, I thought this thread was regarding acronyms used to describe octogenarians. Like ROP (Really Old Person) or something like that. :lol:


Hey now, I resemble that remark.


----------



## Goodwin (Jun 19, 2007)

Koz said:


> When I first read the title, I thought this thread was regarding acronyms used to describe octogenarians. Like ROP (Really Old Person) or something like that. :lol:


After submitting the title for this thread, I realized someone would come up with this answer, and probably more:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad to have you here, Goodwin --

You don't need to be an octogenarian to get lost in the banter around here. I'm only half an octogenarian and it took me a while to get up to speed.


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

I use this link alot


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/acronyms.htm


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I wanted to be an octogenarian but I'm allergic to seafood.

Here's another handy link: www.dbstalk.com/acronyms.htm


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A few more...

I said, A few more...



http://ekb.dbstalk.com/glossary.htm

SOURCES OF CONVERSATIONAL AND OTHER ACRONYMS

http://www.utdallas.edu/ir/tcs/techsupp/acronyms.htm
http://users.erols.com/amato1/AC/Reg.acr.html
http://www.freewarehof.org/acronyms.html


----------

